# :( Am I gonna loose my chicken?



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I canned chicken 25 pints worth, 8 cans of broth. NP

Recanning at the moment because I was canning at 13# not 15# for our altitude. 

Anyway the first batch that I recanned I forgot to change out the lids to new ones.

Should I recan for a third time with new lids or just sit this stuff in the frig and use it first?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Tough line... 2 of pressure, maybe enough maybe not. I personally would mark those jars for extra attention. If they stayed sealed, they should be ok. If the seal breaks, then dump. Make sure the rings are taken off.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

partdeux said:


> Tough line... 2 of pressure, maybe enough maybe not. I personally would mark those jars for extra attention. If they stayed sealed, they should be ok. If the seal breaks, then dump. Make sure the rings are taken off.


What about the one that I recanned at the proper pressure but forgot to change out the lids?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> What about the one that I recanned at the proper pressure but forgot to change out the lids?


If you just put them back in the canner without removing the lids, "I" would set them on the shelf and do like partdeux said, mark and watch them.

I know most people remove the rings and their is reason for that but I always leave them on just in case I have to put them in boxes and move them from one place to another or have to pack them and run. I, more than once, have caught a lid on an edge of the box and the lid popped off. Standard practice from what I know is to remove them so do what you are comfortable with.

If you store them with the rings off, your nose will tell you if a seal fails. If you leave the rings on you will be able to hear the lids "kurplunk" if a seal fails. Also if you leave the rings on, may be a good idea to go over them with your finger and press the lid to see if they have started to swell or if the vacuum inside has equalized with the outside.

Im pretty sure that you will get at least a few more responses on this so you should have no shortage of input.


----------

